# KTWO-TV on Galaxy10R



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Has anyone been able to pick this up at 12104V, 2840? I can't even see a hot transponder at those settings, but I get pretty much everything else off G10R...


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

yep. Still there


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Guess I'll set up a Brasil Sat with those coords and move it to try to pick it up...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Tony,

Is it up all the time or just an occasional feed? Is it still in DVB or did they switch to Digicipher? I tried setting up a new bird with 12104V, 2840 and couldn't find it. Are those the settings you've got?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Check the latest Lyngsat. SR 2583. Someone  updated it.
4130/4131/4130

Currently showing Jewelry TV.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

That got it. Muchos gracias!


----------

